# LED Warehouse lights?



## LBC Jesse (Apr 26, 2012)

Someone mentioned to me about LED warehouse lighting... Im about to move into a 10k sqft building (approx 67'x150' with 18' ceilings).. my warehouse racking wont be over 10' tall.. obviously strip lighting at that height seems to be unsuitable... I considered F-bays with motion sensors.. but now my curiosity is up with the LED idea... any of yall had experience with these? good or bad?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

From my vast knowledge of lighting I would recommend to you to use some miro 4 reflective 6 lamp t-8, 3200'ish lumens, 5k, 60,000 lamps. I think the heat in the warehouses in day would fry your led plus the huge initial cost


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

18 foot you want T5.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

T-5 or LED. T-8's are old technology. .


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

union347sparky said:


> T-5 or LED. T-8's are old technology. .


Just cause it's old doesn't make it bad


----------



## LBC Jesse (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah, the summertime temps here in cowtown can get well over 100, so im sure that metal roof is in excess of 150...
I'll look into the t8's and t5's... is one more effecient than the other?
(my local supplier has 6 lamp t5 f-bays)..
as far as the motion sensors... are they a PITA to install? initial cost more than the so called gubberment rebate? Thanks again for yalls input..


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

LBC Jesse said:


> Yeah, the summertime temps here in cowtown can get well over 100, so im sure that metal roof is in excess of 150...
> I'll look into the t8's and t5's... is one more effecient than the other?
> (my local supplier has 6 lamp t5 f-bays)..
> as far as the motion sensors... are they a PITA to install? initial cost more than the so called gubberment rebate? Thanks again for yalls input..


YEah. KNowing that I'd go t-8 high grade phosphors. They burn less hot than t-5's and with a miro 4 reflector 6 bulb fixture you can still get some good light output. t-8's much more choice. Forgot the motions on just 8-6pm type of place. If over 1/4-1/2 day is active it would be better just to burn all day. YOu'll spend more in motions than you can recoup in 3-5 yrs on savings and they burn the bulbs out faster unless you use programmed start and still I wouldn't do it.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> 18 foot you want T5.


T-5 HO's...:thumbup:
Check this out

http://www.warehouse-lighting.com/w...nt/t5ho.aspx?gclid=CI_b5YijpbQCFUKd4AoddH0AIg

If you want to spend the big bucks Induction..

http://www.warehouse-lighting.com/h...rylic-reflector-induction-high-bay-light.aspx


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

I have used LED high bay fixtures. They were in a gym, actually several. I was replacing 250 watt MH fixtures. I used the Lusio 2m fixtures. Around $400 a piece. They have only been in service for 6 months, the customer loves them. I think they are a great product and install just like a high bay. Very good construction. 99 lm/watt and a 200,000 hr L70 rating you can't go wrong. It also has a 122 F amb temp rating. With most T5HO fixtures I have seen are around 80lm/watt. Another nice thing about the T5HO vs T8 is all of the T5HO fixtures are programmed start.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Led's have clause to void warranty if ambient temp is above a certain degree. I'd read the fine print


----------



## Honestly (Feb 3, 2011)

mbednarik said:


> I have used LED high bay fixtures. They were in a gym, actually several. I was replacing 250 watt MH fixtures. I used the Lusio 2m fixtures. Around $400 a piece. They have only been in service for 6 months, the customer loves them. I think they are a great product and install just like a high bay. Very good construction. 99 lm/watt and a 200,000 hr L70 rating you can't go wrong. It also has a 122 F amb temp rating. With most T5HO fixtures I have seen are around 80lm/watt. Another nice thing about the T5HO vs T8 is all of the T5HO fixtures are programmed start.


Wow, L70 @ >200,000hr. That's crazy. Like 40 years!?


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

mbednarik said:


> I have used LED high bay fixtures. They were in a gym, actually several. I was replacing 250 watt MH fixtures. I used the Lusio 2m fixtures. Around $400 a piece. They have only been in service for 6 months, the customer loves them. I think they are a great product and install just like a high bay. Very good construction. 99 lm/watt and a 200,000 hr L70 rating you can't go wrong. It also has a 122 F amb temp rating. With most T5HO fixtures I have seen are around 80lm/watt. Another nice thing about the T5HO vs T8 is all of the T5HO fixtures are programmed start.



A LED high bay, for $400?

Any pics of the finished product?


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

Here is a shot of 1 to 1 replacement of 250 watt MH fixtures to the 2M. 
http://s1323.beta.photobucket.com/user/Matt_Bednarik/media/cwc2kgfd_zpsb9e5181a.png.html


----------



## dogleg (Dec 22, 2008)

I bought 6 bulb t-5 with white reflectors(lower ceiling hieght 12')from econolight and bought 2 watt stopper motion detectors that I installed at each end of the building to turn on all lights in the center and for the area on the backside of my racks I bought the same lights with individual motion detectors.I bought them from econolite.Seems to work great in a smaller shop 50' x60' with 12' cielings.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

mbednarik said:


> Here is a shot of 1 to 1 replacement of 250 watt MH fixtures to the 2M.
> http://s1323.beta.photobucket.com/user/Matt_Bednarik/media/cwc2kgfd_zpsb9e5181a.png.html


The wall looks better but the floor looks quite a bit darker.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Where did you get them?

I'd be interested in a 400W MH replacement.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

T5HO amalgam with 55C ambient rated ballasts, but even then at 55C, expect average ballast life to be about 1/2 of what they last at 45C ambient, which is fairly typical for enclosed office luminaries.

http://www.elightbulbs.com/pdfs/sylvania/Sylvania-Pentron-C-HO-Ecologic.pdf

Amalgam CFLs aren't too efficacious just like all CFLs aren't.

T8s are not readily available in amalgam type. Heat doesn't damage them, but the lm/W and output are reduced compared to a cooler operation as long as ambient around fixtures remain high. 

T5HO amalgam is available form Philips and Sylvania

LEDs... they sustain increased rate of irreversible degradation as a function of ambient temperature.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

Dnkldorf said:


> Where did you get them?
> 
> I'd be interested in a 400W MH replacement.


I got them from Echo electric supply. I think graybar handles them also.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

mbednarik said:


> I got them from Echo electric supply. I think graybar handles them also.


Echo is a great supply house. Good people. Do you go on their harley ride in the spring or do their golf tourny?


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

I hate golf and haven't gotten to the harley yet. I figured a boom truck and trench came first, what was I thinking.:laughing:


----------



## Runion Energy (Aug 17, 2011)

If you paid $400 a unit then you paid to much I sell them allot cheaper for the (2) module 11,900 lumens unit.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

Runion Energy said:


> If you paid $400 a unit then you paid to much I sell them allot cheaper for the (2) module 11,900 lumens unit.


The same brand or a = model? PM me some pricing if you would.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

mbednarik said:


> PM me some pricing if you would.


Me too. 
I need specs also.

Cheers,


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

It's either T5HO or LED. I think the maintenance of changing T5 lamps are a hassle, but the LED technology still has a few years to come.

I'm waiting another few years to redo my shop.


----------



## ninopena (Jan 13, 2013)

*LED Temp Rating*



Cletis said:


> Led's have clause to void warranty if ambient temp is above a certain degree. I'd read the fine print


I have used Dialite highbays and wall packs in a kiln area down in Jacksonville Fl , they have an ambient operating temp of -40 to 149F , we also have corrugated roofs but we have large area exhaust fans and they are about 2 years old and still outperform the sodium and metal halide lights. 
Best part is no maintenance.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

ninopena said:


> I have used Dialite highbays and wall packs in a kiln area down in Jacksonville Fl , they have an ambient operating temp of -40 to 149F , we also have corrugated roofs but we have large area exhaust fans and they are about 2 years old and still outperform the sodium and metal halide lights.
> Best part is no maintenance.


I just reviewed Dialite's web site for high bays. So far that is the most impressive LED high bay I have seen.


----------

